# Driveshaft install tips and pointers wanted



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all,

Tomorrow I will be installing my DSS 1 piece on my 04 A4 goat. This will be my first major modification to the car(carrier bearing is on its last leg). I will be assisted by a good friend, but he's a mustang guy so I'm just trying to prepare as much as possible. Any input will be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's really easy. Get an E18 Torx socket (I'm pretty sure that's it) to take the bolts out of the rear pinion propeller. Some have had success with a 12 point regular one but I didn't want to take the risk of stripping it. It's like $10 for the right one. Tip the back end of the car up to help keep tranny fluid in and be ready to put the new drive shaft spline back into the tranny quickly. Use LocTite.


----------

